# الرجاء المساعدة..اريد تصميم معماري لمنزل صغير (110 متر مربع)



## ameer_tharwat (7 نوفمبر 2007)

لدي قطعة أرض صغيرة المساحة (110متر مربع الصافي)واجهة 10 متر وعمق 11 متر والواجهة تجاه الشرق
تطل على شارع 10 متر ومسموح ببروز(1_ 1.25 متر) والارتفاع 5 - 6 طوابق
والثلاثة جهات الأخرى جهات جار
وكنت أريد تصميم معماري جيد لها بقدر الامكان من الاخوة الكرام
واريد شقة واحدة مزدوجة الطابق بسلم داخلي
واريد التراسات (البلكونات) تسع جلسة صغيرة(طاولة مستديرة بكرسيين)
ولكم جزيل الشكر,,


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (7 نوفمبر 2007)

نظرا لأن قطعة الأرض جيران من ثلاث جهات يرجي موافاتي بقانون البناء في مناور التهوية Shafts بالمنطقة أو المدينة التي تعيش بها حتي أستطيع مساعدتك-


----------



## m_03_taz (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ameeer nas7ty leeeek .. bgaad enta lazem enta t3mel eltasmeem we momkeen tna2sho m3ana ok.,. bas mesh elnas el htsht3'laaaak\


----------



## ameer_tharwat (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ ياسر شعبان
شكرا ليك على الاهتمام
هذه القطعة في منطقة جديدة لم تخضع بعد لقوانين البناء وارى أن تفرضها حسب المعقول 
وأنا آسف للأخ m_03_taz 
فأنا لست ماهر بعد بما فيه الكفاية في عملية التصميم المعماري
وشكرا..


----------



## ameer_tharwat (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني ..
أريد المساعدة لو سمحتم..


----------



## معمارية سعودية (8 نوفمبر 2007)

والله رأيي أيضاً مشابه لرأي الأخ m_03_taz 

لو عملت لو سكيتش بسيط بقلم الرصاص وترينا إياه يمكن لنا إعطاء الرأي ..
فمن الصعب أن يتفرغ أحد الأعضاء لتصميم القطعة.. وإن حصل فمن الأفضل 
أن تحاسبه على وقته أو تعرض عليه فقط من باب المجاملة ..

حاول ان ترسم سكيتش وترينا إياه قد نساعدك ..


----------



## ameer_tharwat (9 نوفمبر 2007)

انا شاكر جدا اخواني على الاهتمام..
انا آسف فأنا لم اقصد ابدا اي نوع من الاستغلال لاحد او ما شابه..
وانا بصراحة رسمت اسكتشات عدة ولكنها لم تعجبني كما لم استطع رفعها فلا املك الادوات التي توفر
لي ذلك..
وانا اصلا كنت اريد اسكتشات وافكار تساعدني ولم اكن اريد من احد ان يتفرغ لتصميم لان كل شخص له مشغولياته..
وعلى فكرة انا مهندس مدني مازلت في الدراسة وانا قادر على التصميم الانشائي ولكني لم اكتسب بعد الخبرة المعمارية في التصميم
واكرر اسفي وسأحاول وارد عليكم
وشكرا..


----------



## sameh a (20 يناير 2011)

سوف ارسمها لك قريبا سوف ابعتها لك


----------



## alabnalshatter (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على رد لرسالتى التى ارسلتها امس بعمل رسم هندسى معمارى للمساحة التى سبق و عرضتها على السادة الافاضل ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## alabnalshatter (9 نوفمبر 2011)

[alabnalshatter;2454112]السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على رد لرسالتى التى ارسلتها امس بعمل رسم هندسى معمارى للمساحة التى سبق و عرضتها على السادة الافاضل ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------

